# Archery shop in Southern Utah



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm going to be moving 'back home' when the wife retires (not soon enough to suit me), and have been looking for a bow shop in Southern Utah - specifically in Cedar. Back in the day Roger Hoyle had a shop, but I'm not finding any reference to his shop, or anyone else for that matter, in Cedar. Is there an archery/bow shop in Cedar that Google can't find?

Thanks!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I don't know of any in Cedar but TNT Archery in St George is excellent, Terry really knows his stuff.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome back. Yes Roger was great, but when he went full time with UPS he closed his shop.

They do work at Hurst Ace Hardware haven't heard anything lately. There are a couple of guys from the archery club that do work on others bows but I haven't been involved for a few years, just too busy with life. I do need to get back into it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

A kid I went to high school with had a bow shop in Cedar for a little while called "Nocks." Unfortunately it didn't work out for him and he had to close it down. I've been out of Cedar City for about 4 years now. While I was there, a kid named Zane worked the bow counter at Hurst. He was really knowledgeable and did good work. Like I said, that was four years ago so I have no clue if he is even there anymore. You might end up having to travel to St. George to see Terry at TNT.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Zane is still at Ace/Hurst.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

Zane? I knew a Zane Jones back in the day. My guess is that this is a different Zane....?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It's the same Zane that has been there quite a while.
He has done some work on my stuff, and I bought a bow from him about 4 years ago.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

Zane Jones is about the same age as Roger Hoyle. One hell of a shot, not quite as good as Roger, but pretty close. I left Cedar 20 years ago, back before Hurst wasn't Hurst - at least at that location. But at least there is someone to buy a bow from in town....


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There is also Sportsman's Warehouse that opened up just over a year ago.
I don't know if they do any repair work or not.
I bought a bow there this year. They were the only place that had lefthanded at all.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

2full said:


> There is also Sportsman's Warehouse that opened up just over a year ago.
> I don't know if they do any repair work or not.
> I bought a bow there this year. *They were the only place that had lefthanded at all.*


Yikes! I'm a lefty too. It is a bit difficult finding left handed bows around here and there are several bow shops within 45 minutes of my house. oh well, the curse of shooting left handed in a right handed world.....


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, being a lefty can suck at times. 
Semi-autos eject into your face...... bolts were only available in certain calibers growing up. 
That's why I shot a lot of lever action or pumps for years. My best shotgun is an over/under. 

But, it was good playing basketball. I could fake right and go left. That wasn't expected. 
Baseball was okay as well. Played a whole lot of first base, which I enjoyed. Pitched some.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Zane at Hurst is not Zane Jones, but he does good work. He set up my boys bow this year and things were great. He's knowledgeable and very friendly to work with. Not sure why, but occasionally bow shop and fly shop guys come across as conceited to me. Zane is definitely not. Good to explain things and give you options. TNT is also really good imo, but having to drive to St George every time you need to get something fixed is a pain.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Zane usually has a few left handed bows in stock. I've bought 2 there.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I ran into zane today and he informed me he is no longer at Ace.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bummer. When we move (not soon enough to suit me) I guess I will be headed south when I want to go to an archery shop....


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Sportsmen's warehouse has tech's there. Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

Irish Lad said:


> Sportsmen's warehouse has tech's there. Haven't tried them yet.


I'm more interested in the shop and what comes with it (bows, league) than a bow tech. I do my own work.

Speaking of league, does Ats Queo still run winter league? The last time I shot league was the Ats Queo league, ~25 years ago....


----------



## 1dog (Feb 24, 2019)

Maybe check this out.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Irish Lad said:


> Sportsmen's warehouse has tech's there. Haven't tried them yet.


When I got into bow hunting in 2013 I bought my bow from the Sportsman's Warehouse in St. George and the tech there set it up for me. A couple days later I had it into ACE where Zane had a look at it and he completely set it up for me all over again and said the Sportsman's Warehouse guys always did work like that lol.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

1dog said:


> Maybe check this out.


That is great! I don't know if I'm surprised or not, as it was 25 years ago that I shot league with Ats Queo. Either way, that is great to hear. Thanks! 8)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I happen to be working in St.George this week and decided I'd swing by the TNT Archery store to see what they had going on...

I'm not sure that they are in business anymore. Signs were on the windows but the store was dark and closed. It was only 6pm and their hours notice said they should have been open until 7pm.


----------



## jjchad (Oct 4, 2018)

I go to TNT Archery, Terry is the BEST in my book. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

I wouldn't go to Ace anymore. Since Zane left no ones left that knows what they are doing. They don't test shoot their work anymore either. I have not tried Sportsmans yet but when I was in there there was no tech to speak to. Terry at TNT in St George is your best bet. I have to take a bow down to Terry that Ace supposedly fixed but didn't, the good thing is, they didn't charge me.


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

With my experience with Terry is he is very knowledgeable and good at what he does. That being said, he seems to sometimes take extra long lunches or leave shop early if work is slow. Also, if you don't buy a bow from him he can be a little stand-offish and rub you the wrong way about not buying a bow from him. I happen to know a couple people who have shopped elsewhere because of their initial impression. But at the same time, if you buy from him he WILL go out of his way to accommodate you. I had a friend get to deer camp the night before the opener and his strings snapped. called up TNT and Terry stayed a couple hours after closing waiting for my friend to make it back to town so that he could replace the string and tune his bow for opening morning. I dont know many other shops that would do that after already working long hours during the busy season.


----------



## Cowboy145 (Apr 13, 2017)

So I talked to Zane at the last shoot in Cedar. He said he is going to be opening his own shop soon in Cedar. So keep your eyes and ears open, should be soon. 

Also there is a guy in Enoch that can help you out. He is the owner of Mammoth strings. He knows his stuff. Love his strings!!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

Cowboy145 said:


> So I talked to Zane at the last shoot in Cedar. He said he is going to be opening his own shop soon in Cedar. So keep your eyes and ears open, should be soon.
> 
> Also there is a guy in Enoch that can help you out. He is the owner of Mammoth strings. He knows his stuff. Love his strings!!


Great news! Thanks! I will stop by Zane's shop when after he opens and I'm back in town.

Never heard of Mammoth strings. I will check them out as well.

Thanks for the info!


----------

